# Adding Google Translate to the Gold Forum



## rusty (Feb 18, 2012)

With the addition of a snippet of code supplied by Google translate into the gold forum we could make it easy for those members who do not have English as their mother tongue.

http://translate.google.com/translate_tools

Be sure to vote in the poll, your opinion counts.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 18, 2012)

Normally I would be in favor of the translator.
But being that it is from google, with their affinty to cross all boundries of privacy, I would no longer feel secure using this site. 

Constantly wondering about my browsing security and constantly being spammed once they take my email address from the forum server. Or what they would sneak into my system since I have the forum marked as a trusted site.

Just look what has just appeared about their software hacking through all apple Iphones security settings and uploading personal private information to google. Just watched it on the news on Friday :!: 

If people want the site translated they can load the translator onto their computer that way I don't have to worry what the forum site is doing to my computer.

*I would vote NO :!:* 
Just my honest opinion
Tom C.


----------



## micronationcreation (Feb 18, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> *I would vote NO :!:*
> Just my honest opinion
> Tom C.



Seconded. :|


----------



## rusty (Feb 18, 2012)

A good showing of community spirit -   

By opening up the language barrier on the forum we would open the doors to great minds who share our interests.

If its privacy your worried about use a proxy server.


----------



## micronationcreation (Feb 18, 2012)

Rusty, your efforts should be commended, but any company that has policies which breech human rights should be boycotted IMO.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 18, 2012)

rusty said:


> By opening up the language barrier on the forum we would open the doors to great minds who share our interests.



Not to mention our computers to companies that don't care about us or our privacy.

If this forum belonged to you and you opened it to these type of companies I know I would leave and not come back. Period.

My opinion
Tom C.


----------



## rusty (Feb 18, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > By opening up the language barrier on the forum we would open the doors to great minds who share our interests.
> ...



Good thing you only had one vote on this. :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes or No. I do believe that if somebody do not want to help himself at first there is no amount of help from others which will help him. My english is not good by any means but it got improved simply by being here and wanting to learn or understand. It all takes time and will. 
I suggested to one new members on how he can help himself using translators or translate book with little effort from his side - cross referencing by using several different translators as sometimes it translate gibberish but my feeling was and still is that he is not interested doing that himself. It is much easier to ask others to do your homework.
I think that first you have to try hard, if you get stumbled you can ask others and if they cant help it means that you have to try again yourself this time even harder.

If we will maintain proper language on this forum then translators might help but many new members refuse to use punctuation or grammar and many members like me simply do not use it properly because they do not know how to use. Sentences like I managed to type may be understandable to native speakers but may not have any sense when translated by robot.

So that is why I do not know how to vote. But I lean to Yes as some people maybe do not know that they can use translators and it may help them little bit.

I am not concerned about privacy at all. The moment you connect your computer to internet your privacy is GONE whether you want it or not or whether you know it or not. You simply cant do anything about it. Using Proxy or any other measures will only flag you as person of interest and put under even more interest of whoever is interested in your stuff.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 18, 2012)

Rusty,
Since spelling and grammer are so important in this hobby, who is going to edit every posting that google translates to be sure the entire forum is properly translated. 
By the forum endorsing this "Google Translator" we are also endorsing the accuracy of it's translation.

I noticed that with Hokes book you posted a statement that said:


> needs proper formatting and spell check.



Are you offering to do this for every posting on this forum :?: 
If not how are we to be sure we are offering or getting correct information form those that post or read in another language :?: 

It is difficult enough to work with worldwide membership using one basic language. (That is the "universal worldwide language" recognized by the United Nations) But with a little patients we are all able to communicate in a mannor that can be understood by all members and fact checked for accuracy. 
That I feel is most important.

My opinion
Tom C.


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 18, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> Rusty,
> Since spelling and grammer are so important in this hobby, who is going to edit every posting that google translates to be sure the entire forum is properly translated.
> By the forum endorsing this "Google Translator" we are also endorsing the accuracy of it's translation.
> 
> ...



"Little patients" are what doctors and dentists need lots of patience with. :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 18, 2012)

[email protected] spell check  

Tom C.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 19, 2012)

niteliteone said:


> Normally I would be in favor of the translator.
> But being that it is from google, with their affinty to cross all boundries of privacy, I would no longer feel secure using this site.
> 
> Constantly wondering about my browsing security and constantly being spammed once they take my email address from the forum server. Or what they would sneak into my system since I have the forum marked as a trusted site.
> ...


That's a very thought provoking post. 

I agree. It appears to me that those who have an issue with reading English can handle the problem without putting the entire board at risk. 

Harold


----------



## rusty (Feb 19, 2012)

For years it has been a well known fact that Microsoft inserted a back door into every computer in the world using their operating system. Now that Microsoft owns Skype. 

If you want to protect your privacy unplug your computer from the Internet. 

Microsoft and Skype set to allow back door eavesdropping

Skype and Microsoft have managed to leapfrog common sense and build a backdoor into your favourite VOIP application. It is called Lawful Interception and is part of a new patent which Microsoft filed back in 2009, but is now preparing to unleash itself into our world due to its recent approval.

Lawful Interception means that government agencies can, without your permission, begin tracking your Skype conversations. Calls can be covertly recorded and used against you in any circumstance. It is legal, it is frightening and it is coming to a voice over IP application near you.

I understand where Microsoft is coming from. They are obliged, by law, to provide some sort of tracking tool for the authorities who require these specific services. The US law, set by CALEA (Communications Assistance for Law Enforcement Act), states that all telecommunications operators must enable their hardware and software for surveillance tracking. What is hard to understand is why Microsoft is so willing to open up its software for backdoor exploits. This creates a situation which welcomes exploits and willingly turns your computer into a revolving door for hackers.

Microsoft claims that Legal Intercept gently smoothes over the holes which exist in our current telecommunications setup. POTS or Plain Old Telephone Services uses a different monitoring system and one which is far too archaic for VOIP. If Microsoft manages to successfully implement Legal Intercept then it may just hold the rights to the world’s most powerful monitoring system. This is obliviously one of Microsoft’s main goals for its invasive system.

If you are feeling powerless, join the club. You could uninstall Skype, because it remains one of the best, if not the best, VOIP application. After years of use, are we now expected to sit back and relax as our privacy is invaded? India is not as impartial as I am and have warned Skype that if it does not fix its laws relating to Legal Interception then Skype will risk being blocked in India; as this is a market of 1.2-billion potential users, Microsoft will have to work hard to please the Indian telecommunication committees and remain in its good graces.

Legal Interception is not only pervasive in Skype, but will soon be in your email accounts too. The Egyptian government, famous for breaking the privacy laws of its citizens, recently ended a five-month trial of the Legal Interception application in conjunction with Gmail, Hotmail, Yahoo and various other webmail providers. The software then has the further option of planting its own version of a Trojan horse executable which can be passed on to any computer via social sharing, or portable drives. In yet another irritating blow, Legal Interception will also allow targeted ads based on our user preferences to invade our screens.

Skype has more than 200-million users and, since its inception, it has been exceptionally secretive regarding its security protocols and have refused to reveal any details to the public. It has effectively asked its users to trust it, no matter what it throws at them. Microsoft cannot deny the FBI or the CIA the ability to tap calls. It is therefore placed in the precarious position of infuriating either the user or the government which wishes to track the user.

In a Nutshell: You can uninstall Skype if anonymous tracking enrages you. Otherwise, enjoy a more monitored VOIP existence. Regardless of the steps we take to cover our activities, nothing can keep us out of the spotlight of the tracking tools.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 20, 2012)

I use "Do Not Track Plus", found here: http://www.abine.com/
I know there is no such thing as privacy as long as the computer is plugged in, but it does block a lot of tracking sites, including google. I also use "Ad Blocker Plus". It blocks nearly every ad out there, pages load faster, no annoying ads flashing all the time. I like it. 
As far as adding the translator, I agree with patnor. With all of the misspelled words, the abbreviated words, and so on, the translator would never work here. I think patnor uses excellent English, if someone had always automatically translated for him, he would have never learned it. :|


----------

